# Employment offered



## Gerkin (Jul 8, 2010)

Wanted. Stable Groom, 1.1/2 hours from Athens-Greece to manage 10+ rescue Horses for a childrens camp providing horse riding and equine activities

some Knowledge of hoof restoration essential

700Euro PCM + Accomodation & meals provided

Contact me ASAP via private message or [email protected] with any questions

Many thanks


----------



## Ad Rem (Apr 12, 2013)

:deadhorse:


----------

